

Lua: a Guide for Redis Users - _bpo
http://www.redisgreen.net/blog/2013/03/18/intro-to-lua-for-redis-programmers/

======
ajtaylor
I've had a couple tabs open to the Lua manual and short reference [1] with an
intent to learning Lua for some Redis scripting goodness. Thanks for combining
the two for me!

[1] <http://www.capgo.com/Resources/SoftwareDev/LuaShortRef51.pdf>

